# CPT Code for Videostroboscopy Performed by Speech Pathologist



## mthieman@entsc.com (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, everyone.

I'm looking for the CPT code for a videostroboscopy performed by a speech pathologist while a physician is present.  The doctor is not performing the procdure. 

CPT 31579 describes the physician performing the procedure.

Any assistance is appreciated.  Thank you!

Monica
ENT SpecialtyCare
Minneapolis, MN


----------

